
Here’s What Happens When You Wear a Low-Cut Top in Your Job Application Photo - evo_9
https://www.yahoo.com/style/happens-wear-low-cut-top-150506053.html
======
Finnucane
All right, I'm showing my age here, I guess, but when did job application
photo become a thing?

~~~
J_Darnley
> research from Paris-Sorbonne University

> application photograph (commonly used when applying for jobs in France)

Or did you mean you are also "old" and French?

------
justsorneguy
They say "not cool", but proceed to do the same thing for their title and lead
photo...

